# Virtual Warriorz: A Second World Game - OOC Discussion



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 7, 2008)

Here's the concept; Each player creates two characters, one for D20 modern and one for DnD. The DnD character is the D20 Modern character's avatar in the virtual world. Eventually things get mixed up and the virtual world bleeds out into reality. Sound off if interested.

Campaign Thread / Rogue's Gallery


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 7, 2008)

So..it's playing a Pbp for a pen and paper game modeled after people playing an MMO?

Lol that sounds interesting. You can count me in.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 7, 2008)

Jack of Tales said:
			
		

> So..it's playing a Pbp for a pen and paper game modeled after people playing an MMO?



Exactly.    Any other takers?


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 7, 2008)

*stands around looking nonchalant*

*waves at Rev*

Okay, let's do this thang.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Feb 7, 2008)

I am intrigued by your ideas and wish to subscribe to your newsletter 

Got any preferences for level/stats/sourcebooks?  Also, I'm so tempted to make a d20 modern character with Knowledge (Character Optimization).


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm not generally in the market for new games, but sometimes an idea comes around that's too interesting to pass up.

Color me interested, though I'd need to see chargen info to give concept datum.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd be interested also. two pcs... ahh the possibilities


----------



## kinem (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm interested too.  I had a similar idea, for a campaign with D&D as 'the Matrix' in a cyberpunk world.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 8, 2008)

D&D Avatar Characters

*Ability Scores & Feats*
40 Point Buy; Use Invisible Castle
Feats & Ability Increases are gained at a faster progression see the table below

*Races*
No Half-Elves or Half-Orcs
Aasimar, Genasi, Kobolds, Orcs (no Light Sensitivity) & Tieflings allowed
ECL to not exceed +2.

*Classes*
Start at 3rd level
Bards & Paladins not core, instead are PrCs (UA)
Heroes of Horror; Archivists replace clerics. 
Clerics only allowabe if HoH isn't available for perusal; See UA section below
There are no deities. Refer to PHB, pg. 32; Column 2, Paragraph 2

Adept instead of Druid
Green Ronin Nobles allowable
Wizards must be specialists
Specialist Sorcerers allowable

*Unearthed Arcana Stuff*
Barbarians must use Totems
Clerics are always Cloistered
Wizard specialists must use the variant specialist rules.
Base Defense Bonuses
Reputation

*Misc.*
3/4 Wealth for starting level, only half may be spent on magical items.
DMG, Magic Item Compendium, Environmental books allowable to select magical & mundane items.


D20 Modern Characters

*Basics*
40 Point Buy; Use Invisible Castle
All characters start at 2nd level
Feats & Ability Increases are gained at a faster progression see the table below
All characters have the Dilettante occupation, but still get to select one other Occupation
Progress Level 7, every character has a NIJack in the back of their neck.
Every character has Windfall as a bonus feat.


[sblock=Accelerated Progression Table]
	
	



```
[b]                   Ability Score
Level     Feats      Increases[/b]
  1     1st, 2nd
  2        3rd
  3                     1st
  4        4th
  5        5th
  6                     2nd
  7        6th
  8        7th
  9                     3rd
 10        8th
 11        9th
 12                     4th
 13       10th
 14       11th
 15                     5th
 16       12th
 17       13th
 18                     6th
 19       14th
 20       15th
```
[/sblock]

The first 6 players to get their characters up will be selected as the players for this group, if there is more interest than I can handle, I will split the players into groups (no more than 2).

Please post characters in the Rogue's Gallery. As soon as all the characters are up, I'll start the in character thread.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 8, 2008)

Dilettante, Windfall and PL7. . . so are we some kind of gamer caste in a future where movie stars have been replaced by gaming avatars.  We adventure for their amusement (See 'Heroes Must Die', XCrawl)?  Or is it more like we're just so rich from whatever else that we can afford this deeply immersive game?

Also anything on the game world?  Just sort of standard D&D done as a CRPG, not a whole lot of story, just log in and kill things?  Or is it deeper than that?  Or is it a real world that we are projecting ourself into using the technology (thus requiring us to pretend to be native)?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 8, 2008)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Or is it more like we're just so rich from whatever else that we can afford this deeply immersive game?



This.




			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Also anything on the game world?  Just sort of standard D&D done as a CRPG, not a whole lot of story, just log in and kill things?



As far as your D20 Modern character knows, this is the case.

The name of the world is DISIAG (Dee-see-AG), an anagram for Deep Input Sensory Immersion Avatar Game.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Feb 8, 2008)

What D&D books are available as sources?  (Completes, Incarnum, Psi, Tome of Battle?)

I'm planning for a d20modern Smart 1/Charismatic 1 announcer and theorycrafter - basically a guy who does a talk show about gaming.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 8, 2008)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> What D&D books are available as sources?  (Completes, Incarnum, Psi, Tome of Battle?)



For D&D Avatars: 
PHB, DMG (magic items), Environment Series (Cityscape, Dungeonscape, Sandstorm & Stormwrack for mundane and magical items), Green Roning Noble's Handbook & Unearthed Arcana.

For D20 Modern Characters:
D20 Modern, D20 Future SRD (cybernetics & Equipment only)




			
				Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> I'm planning for a d20modern Smart 1/Charismatic 1 announcer and theorycrafter - basically a guy who does a talk show about gaming.



Nice concept. I like it.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Feb 8, 2008)

Would you allow the Whirling Frenzy UA barbarian variant (in addition to totem, of course)?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 8, 2008)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Would you allow the Whirling Frenzy UA barbarian variant (in addition to totem, of course)?



That would be just fine.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 8, 2008)

Damn this looks cool.

I've already got so many games I'm playing in though... grr... I dunno.  By the time I could get a character together it'd probably be too late. :\   I'll be reading I guess.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Feb 8, 2008)

Alright, mechanical stuff's up if you wouldn't mind checking it over.  The D&D character is shamelessly powergamed, but I feel I have a good excuse .


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 8, 2008)

Sorry, I'm going to have to withdraw my enthusiasm. I'm in too many games as it is.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 8, 2008)

Okay, I have bare bones up.

Look at it and let me know if any sweeping revisions need to be made, and I'll try and get equipment, backgrounds and descriptions up toot-sweet.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 8, 2008)

Bah. This race against time thing isn't gonna work for me.

I'm at work all day, and I don't necessarily have a lot of time for chargen tonight.

Have fun y'all. It seems like a cool game idea.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 8, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Bah. This race against time thing isn't gonna work for me.



I'll save you a spot Shayuri. I'll give you the weekend to work-up a couple of characters.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 8, 2008)

I need one more player!


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 8, 2008)

Reveille said:
			
		

> I'll save you a spot Shayuri. I'll give you the weekend to work-up a couple of characters.




Mew. Well...that's very nice of you. 

Thanks then! I'll get it up asap.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Feb 8, 2008)

Well, don't bow out too soon.  We've only got around 2 entries so far .


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 10, 2008)

Still here. Doing chargen. Will post tonight, I think.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 10, 2008)

Excellent, look forward to it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 11, 2008)

bump.


----------



## kinem (Feb 12, 2008)

Reveille, how dangerous is the d20 modern world for our PCs?  How reasonable is it that they should have, or not have, weapons and armor?  What about hiring security guards - and if that's an option, what's the DC and what would they have?

Also, should we roll the 2d4 for base wealth, and roll Profession to see if we get the wealth increase from attaining 2nd level?

Thanks.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 12, 2008)

Mew...sorry. Had some corrections due to boneheadedness.

Finished the Modern character though, except for equipment. I expect my character wouldn't really have anything "game important" in the way of equipment at first though. She's a student in post-high school education.

Monk should be done shortly!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 12, 2008)

kinem said:
			
		

> Reveille, how dangerous is the d20 modern world for our PCs?  How reasonable is it that they should have, or not have, weapons and armor?  What about hiring security guards - and if that's an option, what's the DC and what would they have?



As per the D20 Modern character you should stat it up so that it could hold its own against mooks mostly. I'm not going to be throwing anything at them that overly powerful in the beginning. Further down the adventure, you will need to be able to hold your own against the bbeg.




			
				kinem said:
			
		

> Also, should we roll the 2d4 for base wealth, and roll Profession to see if we get the wealth increase from attaining 2nd level?



Character creatyion for D20 Modern characters stays the same, just remember that you get two occupations (though one is already spoken for (Dilettante)) and that you gain Windfall as a bonus feat.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 12, 2008)

Reveille said:
			
		

> I need one more player!



This still the case? I might possibly be interested. I have a free day tomorrow so I can commit some time to char creation.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 12, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> This still the case? I might possibly be interested. I have a free day tomorrow so I can commit some time to char creation.



Indeed!


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 12, 2008)

Cool. Then I shall need to make a nerd .


----------



## kinem (Feb 12, 2008)

Reveille said:
			
		

> As per the D20 Modern character you should stat it up so that it could hold its own against mooks mostly. I'm not going to be throwing anything at them that overly powerful in the beginning. Further down the adventure, you will need to be able to hold your own against the bbeg.




Would you mind being a bit more specific - what exactly is the threat our PCs would expect?  Rampant gangs of thugs armed with baseball bats?  I'm not asking what the threat will be, mind you, just what he would know about IC.



> Character creatyion for D20 Modern characters stays the same, just remember that you get two occupations (though one is already spoken for (Dilettante)) and that you gain Windfall as a bonus feat.




I will interpret that as a 'yes' to both my questions about wealth.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 12, 2008)

kinem said:
			
		

> Would you mind being a bit more specific - what exactly is the threat our PCs would expect?  Rampant gangs of thugs armed with baseball bats?  I'm not asking what the threat will be, mind you, just what he would know about IC.



Yes, there are thugs you will have to deal with occasionally.




			
				kinem said:
			
		

> I will interpret that as a 'yes' to both my questions about wealth.



Sorry for going the long way around, but yeah, the answer to both is yeas.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 12, 2008)

All right. I'll give everyone up until the 18th to finalize characters. If characters get finalized before that I'll start the In Character thread.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Feb 12, 2008)

Reveille said:
			
		

> Yes, there are thugs you will have to deal with occasionally.




As apparently the party social character (in modern at least) I think I'll be relying on you guys to keep me out of harm's way...at least until I can start getting levels in Negotiator


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 13, 2008)

Okay, I think I have everything done.  Look over it for any errors, read my deep and insighful backgrounds and descriptions (especially Caine's background), etc. etc.

Err... I decided to buy a car, which, due to a bit of misfortune with the dice has left me, um . . . POOR.  Like, 'what's the purchase DC for lunch?' kind of poor.      Is this gonna be a problem?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Feb 13, 2008)

Revellie, I now realized that I was taking averages for wealth stuff (5 on 2d4, 7 on 2d6, taking 10 on profession, etc.).  Do you want me to recalculate?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 14, 2008)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Revellie, I now realized that I was taking averages for wealth stuff (5 on 2d4, 7 on 2d6, taking 10 on profession, etc.).  Do you want me to recalculate?



If you want to, go right ahead. If the rolls make you worse off, then don't bother changing anything.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 14, 2008)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Err... I decided to buy a car, which, due to a bit of misfortune with the dice has left me, um . . . POOR.  Like, 'what's the purchase DC for lunch?' kind of poor.      Is this gonna be a problem?



I'll let you go ahead and increase your wealth by your total profession modifier (+9), for a total wealth of 10.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 14, 2008)

Kinem, if you are reading this, please check the Rogues Gallery thread.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 14, 2008)

Reveille said:
			
		

> I'll let you go ahead and increase your wealth by your total profession modifier (+9), for a total wealth of 10.



Actually, with your permission. . .

If I take the average rolls per Mac Feegle. . . and remember to roll my Profession modifier (+9) instead of just my ranks (  ) then the car ends up not being such a bank breaker, and my ending wealth doesn't need to be tweaked.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 14, 2008)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Actually, with your permission. . .
> 
> If I take the average rolls per Mac Feegle. . . and remember to roll my Profession modifier (+9) instead of just my ranks (  ) then the car ends up not being such a bank breaker, and my ending wealth doesn't need to be tweaked.



Fine by me.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 14, 2008)

Quick Question re: modern equipment, what Progress Level are we in?


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 14, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> Quick Question re: modern equipment, what Progress Level are we in?



PL 7







			
				Reveille said:
			
		

> D20 Modern Characters
> 
> *Basics*
> 40 Point Buy; Use Invisible Castle
> ...


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm at loss with my character. Seeing as we have no healer I'd like to make one but I really don't like the archivist nor cloistered clerics. I could ofcourse go with UMD and wands but that doesn't feel fun. I really don't know what to make. Sorry Rev, I think I need to back out.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, if the adept isn't up your alley, then shoot me a concept. If it doesn't stray too far from what I have envisioned, I'll allow it.

*EDIT*
Looking over my books, I'll allow the following as well; Healer & Spirit Shaman.

From Arcana Evolved I'll allow the Greenbond with the following tweaks: cleric spell list/progression (+1 domain spell/level as cleric). Domains: Plant, Animal, Healing and all elemental domains.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 18, 2008)

Reveille said:
			
		

> Well, if the adept isn't up your alley, then shoot me a concept. If it doesn't stray too far from what I have envisioned, I'll allow it.
> 
> *EDIT*
> Looking over my books, I'll allow the following as well; Healer & Spirit Shaman.
> ...



Is Healer in Miniatures Handbook or do I remember incorrectly? I'll take a look of it today. Sorry to keep you from starting.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 18, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Is Healer in Miniatures Handbook or do I remember incorrectly? I'll take a look of it today. Sorry to keep you from starting.



Yep, the Healer is in the Miniatures Handbook. No worries on the wait. I'm still waiting on Shayuri to finalize character.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 18, 2008)

Hmm. The Healer looks actually good (There are few minor things I don't like about it too but nothing like the archivist, so I can live with those). I think I might go with that then. As for modern character I was thinking an almost opposite. A professional wrestler. Big ugly bruiser, who is so good in what he does that he has become a star. Unfortunatily he has become addicted on this VR-Game that it is now distracting him from the show itself.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 18, 2008)

Heya!

I am nearing completion!

The virtual monk is, in fact, all but done, even equipment.

I'm a little stymied on modern equipment. I suspect I'll probably just take various "student gear," of not much game use.

Ashley is, to begin with at least, sort of a punky/gothy rich spawn who's all disenchanted with materialism and stuff (having never tasted the alternative) and hero-izes self-reliance and those who's personal abilities doesn't come from computerization or automation. Of course, she's attending college pursuing a degree in either business or political science, and she's not sure which yet. She's old enough to be aware of the basic hypocrisy underlying all this, but not quite old enough (emotionally/intellectually) to know what to do about it, or to have the guts to do it. 

Her pro tem solution is this game, which is ironic in that it's really the antithesis of everything she professes to stand for. Still, Lily, her online persona, is the embodiment of her values. Strong and smart and quick, prevailing by virtue of skill and puissance rather than a christmas tree of stuff. A further irony is that there is, in fact, -very- little difference between Ash and Lily...the difference is primarily in her head. Lily seems to her to have the kind of life she wants. Itinerant traveler who's belongings fit comfortably in her satchel, going from place to place testing herself and her skills in struggles to aid those in need.

More to come

Does all this take place on Earth?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 18, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Hmm. The Healer looks actually good (There are few minor things I don't like about it too but nothing like the archivist, so I can live with those). I think I might go with that then.



What changes would you like to make to the Healer class to make it more appealing?




			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> As for modern character I was thinking an almost opposite. A professional wrestler. Big ugly bruiser, who is so good in what he does that he has become a star. Unfortunatily he has become addicted on this VR-Game that it is now distracting him from the show itself.



Sounds good. The group does need a good bruiser.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 18, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> I'm a little stymied on modern equipment. I suspect I'll probably just take various "student gear," of not much game use.



I don't have D20 Future, but I am allowing the equipment and cybernetics from the Modern SRD. You needn't bother with vehicle accomadations for the group, as we already have two vehicles for that. You can go ahead and purchase a motorcycle or other singular [seated] mode of transportation, if you want though it isn't necessary. Don't bother rolling for wealth, just take the averages. And don't forget to choose an occupation and that you gain Dilettante as a bonus occupation (the wealth bonuses from both stack).




			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Does all this take place on Earth?



Indeed it does, but in the future. Have you ever watched Batman Beyond? Thats basically the feel of the 'modern' world.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 19, 2008)

Reveille said:
			
		

> What changes would you like to make to the Healer class to make it more appealing?



Not really anything. I'm not real happy about the armor restriction which makes almost no sense but I can work with it.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 19, 2008)

Done.

Except Ash will have an anti-shock implant too, that I forgot to put in.

With the PL reduction, it won't be a significant purchase, so no worries.

I'll clean up the skill section tomorrow, and add in the fluff of appearance and background.

My thanks for your patience.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 19, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Not really anything. I'm not real happy about the armor restriction which makes almost no sense but I can work with it.



Looking over the weapon and armor proficiency of the class, I don't like the taste of druid to it. I'll lift the metal ban and include medium armor prof as a class feat.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice. The metal restriction just doesn't make sense to me. So I'll prolly go with chainshirt.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 19, 2008)

Heh. I used Seventh Sanctum to create a name for my modern character and then fed it to this http://www.wrestlingname.com/ to get a wrestling name for him. So now I have Logan "Silver Spike" Reese.

Okay, since this is set in the future I was thinking if it was okay that the pro-wrestling scene has changed to even more violent-like. More like real gladiator-matches where even death is sometimes possible. Mostly the matches are set so that those who are popular among the audience are set against much weaker opponents so they almost always win  .


----------



## renau1g (Feb 19, 2008)

I actually don't see that being too far-fetched Blackrat, well done.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 20, 2008)

Is everything okay with the crunch?

Aside from the niggles I already listed, I mean.

I was just editing my sheet, so it didn't bump the thread...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 22, 2008)

this thread needs a _*bump*_ so it doesn't fall to page 2.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 22, 2008)

When do you want to kick this off?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 22, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> When do you want to kick this off?



The game starts in the virtual world, so all avatars need to be completed before it can start. As soon as the [Black]rat completes his avatar character we will begin.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 22, 2008)

Okay, I believe my avatar is ready. Please check though. Player himself still needs equipment. I'll add those ASAP.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 23, 2008)

Just a heads up to all players: I'll be starting the campaign thread on Monday.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 23, 2008)

I'll get my char sheet cleaned up by then


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm sorry for my lateness with starting the campaign but my sleep shedule has been out of wack. Later today, after I wake up and as soon as the fog clears from my barin (gotta love coffee), I will start the game.

Everyone's characters look great.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 27, 2008)

Reveille said:
			
		

> Later today, after I wake up and as soon as the fog clears from my barin (gotta love coffee), I will start the game.
> .




Coffee is possibly the best invention ever.... I really couldn't make it through the day without it.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 29, 2008)

This thread looks like it could use a BUMP!


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 1, 2008)

Any word on this?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 1, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Any word on this?



It's still a go. Prepare to start on Monday. There will be no delays past Monday. You have my word.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 4, 2008)

Fru! It's already tuesday. It's almost already tuesday there too. Bad kitty! *shower's Rev with a garden-hose*


----------



## renau1g (Mar 4, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Fru! ...Bad kitty! *shower's Rev with a garden-hose*





Pure Gold!


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 4, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> Pure Gold!



 I do my best.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 4, 2008)

> *shower's Rev with a garden-hose*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Oh. No. No no. Just water...


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 4, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Oh. No. No no. Just water...



. . .

*sigh*


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 4, 2008)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> . . .
> 
> *sigh*


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 5, 2008)

The campaign has started!

I've added links to the campaign thread and the Rogues Gallery to my first post in this thread.

EDIT: I am sorry for the delay [again]. I would have posted the campaign thread earlier today, but I was having difficulty connecting to EnWorld.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh and just to let all of you know: I am going to be away from my computer for a good portion of tomorrow, but I may get the chance to check in on the campaign tomorrow evening.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah, it's been real bad lately.

I suspect it's the 4e tidbits amping up the hits.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 5, 2008)

Some establishing questions before I post!

1) Do the PC's start out knowing each other? You refer to us as a 'party,' but is that relationship explicit? Do we know each other in reality? Are we in the same 'guild?' 

2) Is the fictional reality more realistic, or more 'gamey?' For example, a game reality might have clearly marked quest-givers (a la WoW) and other unreal conveniences to aid play. A more strictly realistic game would not have such contrivances.

3) This is related to 2. Within the confines of the game reality, are there rules of conduct? Is one expected or obliged to act 'in character?'

PS - This isn't just for the GM, but to stimulate discussion. Anyone is welcome to share opinions and ideas!


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks Shayuri. I was wondering about these same questions. Belonging to the same 'guild' would solve the problem of getting to know eachother .


----------



## renau1g (Mar 5, 2008)

My thoughts

1. Maybe we're not necesarily part of a guild per se, but maybe we've gamed together in the past, maybe done a few quests together and are comfortable adventuring with each other. Also, it's always nice to know that the group you're with is confident otherwise you have a leeroy jenkins type incident.

2. I'd imagine that as this is supposed to be a more in-depth sim than WoW it'd be without "quest-givers" with glowing icons above their heads, no minimaps... etc.

3. I'd expect rules of conduct to exist (preventing things such as rape, there's some sick people out there) and maybe a call admin function that could be utilized?


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 5, 2008)

I think the guild type idea seems to have merit.  If nothing else, it explains why we all logged in at the same time.  It's our night for group questing and such forth.  Given my preference I'd rather that our external lives were more private, but I can work either way.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh yeah as for our RL characters, I'm in agreeance with hafrogman on being more private as our backstories don't really relate too much, but I'm guessing they live in the same city, otherwise when things go bad they won't be able to work together. I'm assuming some megatropolis or something like that?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 6, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> 1) Do the PC's start out knowing each other? You refer to us as a 'party,' but is that relationship explicit? Do we know each other in reality? Are we in the same 'guild?'



You all know of each other, but only on the digital level. Twice per month all of your modern characters log into a Video Conference Call to discuss the goings on in the Disiag and to let each other know of dates you won't be available to jack in.

You all belong to the Explorer's Guild. Twice per week your modern characters jack into Disiag.




			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> 2) Is the fictional reality more realistic, or more 'gamey?' For example, a game reality might have clearly marked quest-givers (a la WoW) and other unreal conveniences to aid play. A more strictly realistic game would not have such contrivances.



The game is nearly relaistic, within the constraints of a fantasy setting, such as _control weather_.   

There will be no WoW aids, but your modern characters do know that the vitual program is in Beta testing mode and has not been completely finalized. In the virtual reality your avatars will notice certain things them are or seem to be 'buggy.'




			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> 3) This is related to 2. Within the confines of the game reality, are there rules of conduct? Is one expected or obliged to act 'in character?'



As the virtual world is in its Beta testing cycle, there are currently no rules of conduct to prevent things from happening. There are 'Seer' NPCs. These characters acts as the system's eyes and ears from different perspectives. The program is evolving and notes your habits and daily routine. 




			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> PS - This isn't just for the GM, but to stimulate discussion. Anyone is welcome to share opinions and ideas!



Please do discuss. The more we can communicate with each other, the more smoothly the game will play.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 6, 2008)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Given my preference I'd rather that our external lives were more private, but I can work either way.



This is how it will be in the start. As things progress, the modern characters will get know each other more and evetually you will all need to meet face to face.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 6, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> Oh yeah as for our RL characters, I'm in agreeance with hafrogman on being more private as our backstories don't really relate too much, but I'm guessing they live in the same city, otherwise when things go bad they won't be able to work together. I'm assuming some megatropolis or something like that?



Airports have been eliminated in this timelines future. Instead there are 'gates' that instantly teleport people from one corner of the Earth to another in a matter of miliseconds. There is a cost to this, and it is about the same as airfare would be, but this is for maintenace only and those salaried to mantain it.

Eventually, the beta testers of the game (your modern characters) will become admin POs (Police Officers) of Disiag and this will allow you a travel fund to meet whenever the situation is deemed necessary.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 6, 2008)

Should we establish what we have shared of our player characters to the others?

So, what you know about player of Roy:
His first name is Logan and he is some sort of athlete. This can be gathered from the fact that he has missed a couple of game-sessions due to a "match" he had. He keeps his personal life pretty much as his own business and haven't talked much more about it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 7, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Should we establish what we have shared of our player characters to the others?



Yes, that is definetely a good idea.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 8, 2008)

Mike would be hesitant to tell anything about himself as he knows the ridicule people heave upon him in the "real world". He'd tell the others his name, age, and gender and that he enjoys games, but not much beyond that. 

P.S. Reveille, your link to the RG in your sig links to the campaign, not the RG as an FYI


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 8, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> P.S. Reveille, your link to the RG in your sig links to the campaign, not the RG as an FYI



Thanks for the heads up. Thats now been fixed.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 13, 2008)

So.... _BUMP_ 

Are the slower postings relating to this week being Spring Break in Canada/United States?


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 13, 2008)

Not on my part.

I guess I keep sort of waiting my 'turn'...that is, when someone engages me, or my input is needed. I s'pose a more proactive approach is needed. 

Posted now.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 24, 2008)

Please check the campaign thread. Yes, its been a week since I last posted there, but that been retified. Thanks to hafrog for the gentle bump.

I will try to stay as involved as I can for now. I am waiting for Cyberscape from Amazon; when it arrives, I'm going to post some material from it along with custom stuff into the Rogues Gallery.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow, I love the concept.  I've DM'd something similar to this IRL, and would love the opportunity to play.  If you happen to have room (Or a slot opens up in the future)....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey, Nac, you still with us?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 3, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Wow, I love the concept.  I've DM'd something similar to this IRL, and would love the opportunity to play.  If you happen to have room (Or a slot opens up in the future)....



If Nac Mac Feegle is going to drop from the game, then I'll let you take the reins on his character.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 3, 2008)

Nac seems to be AWOL.

He hasn't been posting to anything lately...and he hasn't been online since March 30th.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 3, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Nac seems to be AWOL.
> 
> He hasn't been posting to anything lately...and he hasn't been online since March 30th.



Thanks, Shay. I'll see if I can drop him an email.

EDIT: Nuts, he's got his email feature disabled. 

Nac, if you are checking up on stuff w/o logging in, you've got 96 hours to reply before I drop you from the game.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 4, 2008)

so, just for the record if he doesn't show up, does "take the reins on his character." mean play HIS character or would I still be able to whip up my own? (does not take much time for me  )


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 4, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> so, just for the record if he doesn't show up, does "take the reins on his character." mean play HIS character or would I still be able to whip up my own? (does not take much time for me  )



I'll make it your choice.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 5, 2008)

well, when given the choice I'll always prefer my own character.  My favourite part of gaming is getting to make my character be what I want him/her to be. 

*L* Actually, after checking the rogues gallery (BTW, on that note, Your first post has a link to the rogues gallery that actually links to the IC thread, but I found the RG linked in a later post), his concept is almost identical to mine, so with your permission I'll do the same concept but just retweak some of the numbers 
(Hell, he even used one of my name for the talk show host)


----------



## Jemal (Apr 5, 2008)

More questions: 
I have a book called quintessential Sorceror.  It has a lot of interesting things, but the only ones I'm curious about aref rom one section of it that I just find amusing; Sorcerous abilities.  A sorcerer using this variant can give up spells KNOWN (a fairly big deal for sorcs) to gain permanent abilities.  The abilities I want (and corresponding spell level of spell i have to give up) are: 
CANTRIP: 
Rainbow eyes/hair: Can change hair/eye colour at will. 
Counting coppers: Can count any number of objects accurately so long as you can see them. (full round action) 
1st Level:
Free of Earths Bonds: You no longer feel the weight of elements.  You are unmoved/undaunted by wind, rain, mud, grease, ichor, soot, etc.  Your clothing and hair are unaffected by wind and storms no matter how strong and you and your gear are untouched by rain, snow, dust, or fluids.  You no lnger suffer damage from exposure (heat stroke/frostbite, etc), and can hold your breath underwater for 4X your constitution score.
NOTE You are still not immune to drowning or other damaging effects of the environment.


ALSO, Can I use the PBH 2 sorc substitution? (You don't gain a familiar, but spontaneously casting metamagic doesn't increase the casting time of the spells).  It has no effect right now as I won't even be able to cast 2nd level spells, but for future use.


----------

